
Tesla’s Engineering Chief Is Out After Taking Leave of Absence - dtparr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/teslas-chief-engineer-is-out-after-taking-leave-of-absence-1530561319
======
dtparr
Discussion from when his leave was initially announced (as temporary):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17051574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17051574)

~~~
dbasedweeb
I wonder how the people who thought the concern over what seemed likely to be
a permanent “vacation” will spin this? Some were downright conspiratorial,
selling the usual “shady forces putting out hit pieces” and “most shorted
stock” limes.

Just once I’d like the conversation around Tesla to boil down to something
other than tribalism.

Tesla has done some amazing things, and they show some really worrying signs.
Too often though the conversation seems to be a kind of hyper-negative view
posed against what increasingly feels like a Tesla/Musk cult. Nothing useful
can come out of that, and it borrows the worst parts of something like the
Blockchain discussion.

~~~
anoncoward111
Unfortunately, as the stakes increase and the outcomes become very polar and
binary, tribalism increases massively :(

there's a lot of big boy money riding both long and short against tesla--
inner ape behavior starts to take over for most stakeholders

